# Investor visa



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

Hello.
I'm new to this forum so please bear with me. I have just started tip-toeing through the "minefield" of wanting to emigrate to the USA.
I'm a married man with two teenage children. One is doing an apprenticeship in butchery and the other taking GCSE's this year. We have discussed moving to the USA as a family and we all want to go for it.

In the UK, I am a business owner running a successful small business employing five people. My business partner will carry on running the business and send a regular wage / income from the business to me in the USA. I own my house outright here in the UK and could generate a considerable sum to take to the States.

I wanted to buy or invest in a business in the USA. I have read that this can be done with amounts varying from $200,000 to $1 million. I could invest up to $500,000 leaving us with enough to buy a home with no mortgage (I hope!)

Has anyone here managed to do what I am planning to - successfully???? 
Does anyone have any tips or ideas? Anything would be greatly appreciated.

I believe that an E2 visa will probably be my best option and I have started looking for businesses in the US. A business broker recently asked me to place a $500 deposit with him in order for him to commit to finding a business franchise and arranging a visa. When he finds a deal and gets me over there, the deposit is refunded. He said that he earns his fee from the business owner in the US.
Call me sceptical - but I have not gone with that deal just yet. It sounds a little too good to be true at first glance. 

Would the whole process be easier via a specialist company in the UK or the USA????
I realise that I need to do a lot more "homework" - hence joining this forum.
I hope to hear from some of you. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There is the first US scam you found already ..

business broker recently asked me to place a $500 deposit with him in order for him to commit to finding a business franchise and arranging a visa. When he finds a deal and gets me over there, the deposit is refunded. He said that he earns his fee from the business owner in the US.

with an existing business think a n L visa ..far superior 


The E-2 is not good ...nor does it lead to a green card


----------



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

*L visa?*

Hello Davis1
Thank you for your reply to my thread - it is appreciated.
You mentioned an L visa? I will need to look into this as I know nothing about them.
Could you explain in simple terms please?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

adez28 said:


> Hello Davis1
> Thank you for your reply to my thread - it is appreciated.
> You mentioned an L visa? I will need to look into this as I know nothing about them.
> Could you explain in simple terms please?


Its a intra company transfer visa 

your UK company can send a director out to the US to open a branch ... the UK business must keep running 

L-1 visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

L-1A Intracompany Transferee Executive or Manager | USCIS

there are US immigration lawyer in the UK as you get into it further you will need their help


----------



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

Hello Davis.
Thanks again for your post. I looked in to the L1 and L1A visas.
I own the business here in the UK that I mentioned.
According to the details I have looked up, the L1 visas are applicable to an International business (with a division in the US, or a company that is trading regularly with businesses in the US. 
However, the L1A has an option for Director like myself, establishing a division or business in the US - which is worth pursuing further.
Thank you!


----------



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

Hello again.
I see that you are a regular contributor on various threads. Your knowledge of visas is impressive. Do you work in this field???
On another thread you wrote about 9 ways to get a visa, two of which are:

"(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card). You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries (UK qualifies I believe). The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)
(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)"

Wouldn't both of these options could be applicable for myself?
I expect to be bringing up to $1 million + from selling my house in the UK. I will also retain my business in the UK and receive an income from that.
It seems that even selecting the right visa to apply for is a nightmare!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please read everything not only what you want to know. EB5 is investment at risk. You basically buy a Green Card application for 500k. E2 has to be reap proved on a regular basis, kids over 21 are not covered.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you should dicuss the vsarious option with the lawyer first 

the E-2 is not a good choice ... it has no permanence 
the EB 5 is better but higher risk


the choice is yours only


----------



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

Thank you for your replies guys. They are greatly appreciated.
I am starting to think that an immigration specialist lawyer/company may be something to seriously consider.
One other question - how many visa applications can an individual make?
Is it a case of one chance only or can you apply more than once for different visas?
For example if I failed with an EB5 applications, could I apply for an E2?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

here is a couple of US lawyers is the UK 
Steven D Heller - US Immigration Lawyer
E2 Visa Lawyer | EB-5 Visa Attorney | U.S. Immigration Law Firm in London | Hodkinson Law

with the amount of money involved in the EB-5 ..be very xcautious !


this book is worth a read ...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/U-S-Immigra...rds=u.s.+immigration+and+visas+the+real+story


----------



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

Davis1, you have been a great help and source of information.
Thank you very much buddy.
I will look in to these leads and contact them to discuss. I had found Hodkinson Law on the internet the other day. 
I am a little concerned now about investing 500k at high risk. I have to balance it all I guess.


----------



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

Hi Davis.
I just ordered the book online. Thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

adez28 said:


> Hi Davis.
> I just ordered the book online. Thanks.


Never actually read it .... but I know the author ..now back 
in the UK


----------



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

Hi Davis. 
The book arrived today and I have just started reading it. 
Some very useful tips about in the first few pages. 
I will read this with conviction over the coming days.


----------



## adez28 (May 3, 2014)

Hi.
I'm about mid-way through the book was recommended to me on this forum. 
I have to say - what an "eye-opener" it is. 
The style in which it is written is down to earth, candid and to the point.
It holds no punches - giving you the big picture on everything from visas to education, healthcare, credit, insurances and driving.
I would say it is a "must read" for anyone who, like me, is considering the move.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

FYI - On an other site we just had an EB5 go through. It took from 08/2013 to DS 260 until this week. 500k investment, 45k fees and 125k legal/translation/assorted.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

Not sure if u have already moved to the US or not but i would very seriously advise you against your plans of selling up and moving from Uk to the US. Most wealthy people are moving out of the US because life has become a constant struggle for them. Earning money in USA is no longer so easy, plus it is not a better country than Uk in my opinion - health care costs are very high it will cost u 5000 dollars a month for your family and you just for health care in the US. Secondly property taxes on a 1 million dollar home are in excess of 25000 dollars per year. Maintenance costs are separate. UK is a much safer country in my opinion...if you own a few properties in UK the returns are excellent and you can live anywhere in the world with the strong £££. Trust me USA is a constant struggle....the investor visa you talk about needs creation of 10 jobs...it is extremely high risk...500k investment is allowed in ghetto backward areas where crime rates are seriously high...for good areas the investment level is 1 million dollar.

Moving to America makes sense only for professionals...if u are a doctor...scientist....top level lawyer or computer professional...then plenty of money for u to make in USA..as an entrepreneur its seriously high high risk...dont give up your entirely safe life and investments in the UK to move to usa...if u dont like british weather got a little villa somewhere in the sun.....thats my advise...but dont sell up and move to america its not at all safe. Uk is the safest country for investment in the world.....there is a reason why money pours into london when the rest of the world is burning....and this is why london property is now called the worlds new reserve currency.

Lastly whatever UK is at least people arent allowed to carry guns like in the US....everyone keeps a gun in that country which already makes me very nervous....forget about all the school shootings...mall shootings...cinema shootings....sorry to sound negative but ive lived and travelled around the world...and USA is the last country i would want to live in..it used to be good until the 1990s...not anymore....and it is deteriorating at a seriously alarming rate.


----------



## TeeA10 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello Adez28,

Just wondering if you ended up going the EB5 route. What was your experience like and any useful tip you may have will be appreciated. I am about half way into my EB5application. Cheers.




adez28 said:


> Hi.
> I'm about mid-way through the book was recommended to me on this forum.
> I have to say - what an "eye-opener" it is.
> The style in which it is written is down to earth, candid and to the point.
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What does that mean, being 'half way'? What stage of the proces is that?


----------



## surrang22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello TeeA10,

Would you mind sharing the name of the regional center you have invested in? Have you received your conditional green card? Thanks


----------

